# Defined Details - Open Heart Surgery to save a Family Vehicle - Polish Angel



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Open Heart Surgery to save a Family Vehicle - Polish Angel









The Home of Vehicle Perfection.















Email: [email protected] | Tel: 07817 224 869.
www.defined-details.co.uk​*

Hope you are sitting comfortably and have a nice Cuppa by your side.

Welcome to another detailing installment. Well almost. It is not what you would call a general run of the mill paint correction detail. The owner of this car as never hear of detailing nor does she care. All that matters is the car is cleaned and tidy by what ever means is at the families disposal. It may seam strange to those that visit the forum. But as we all now detailing out in the general populations is a relatively unknown.

The car lives it live commuting to and from work and acting as a family car on days off. I have no doubt this would have continued even after the work under taken. So now you have a general idea as to how it is used. We can move on to the reasons behind the following work.

Rolling back to August and the fine weather we were treated to the owner of the car decided it was a lovely day and she would take the kids off out and have a relaxing day. Her husband was busy cutting the grass and also generally enjoying the weather also. Once he finished off the garden. And as the kids and his wife was not due back for a few hour. He decided it was far to nice to spend the time indoors. The car could do with a wash and after all it would be a surprise for his good ladies return. Unfortunately he could not fined the wash buckets and sponge. But already had set his mind on the job at hand and set up the hose and the like. Not wish it all to be in vain. He went into the kitchen and got the basin added the good old fairy liquid and grabbed a new green pot sourer from under the sink. ( Yes I feel your pain when reading this also. But as he later found out this may have been a very bad idea). He processed to wash the family car and working around as he done so. But unfortunately was rather shocked and dismayed, as the car dried out after rinsing off the wash solution. This will become apparent to you as to what he saw in the picture below. The owner of the car had visited the bodyshop across from our unit to get a quote and get her cars fixed. But Iain the owner of the paint shop. Had asked me to view the car and see if there was anything I could do to save the car and improve its looks. But without is costing the owner a full respray. After carrying out a visual inspection whist taking paint readings (Which were standard for a Korean car). I to new the car was never going to be perfect. The marks where to intrusive and every area was effected. Wheels plastic trims and every inch of the cars paintwork. I asked the owner if she could pull across my doors to I conduct a manual paint assessment. This will be see in some of the shots later. Working in a methodical fashion. Light working up through the cuts of the pads and polished. To I got to a level of removal that I could not safely go beyond and generally further than I would normally go. Most of the marks where gone although there were still residue rounded over RDS present. I pointed these out to the owner. But she could not see or care, as the car was far better than it presently is and if I could achieve these results on the rest of the car she would be over the moon. I also mentioned the possible long term damage this sort of correction would have on her car. But as she mentioned she could not live with it in this sort of condition anyway. Pricing agreed and dates were booked for the school holidays in October. And her passing remarks where. I will head off and inform my loving husband that. It may be expensive. But much cheaper than a new car or a divorce. :lol:

Skipping on through the wash and decontamination stage. Which was not much as most of the contaminated had been physically removed with the scouring pad. Here are a few panels with defects present.

Short video showing the level of damage created with a Green Pot scouring pad.







DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr

And close up

DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr

Unfortunately there was areas that could only be dressed and mask to an extent. Back vinyl trim,


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr


DefinedDetails by defined.details, on Flickr

From my previous test set I carried out a good few weeks ago. I know this car would require a minimum of 2 cutting sets with closed cell cutting pads, followed up with a medium polishing set. To remove some of the damage the correction sets had left. But also address the marks once more and reduce these as I was going. This would then require a dedicated finishing set to restore the gloss and clarity. This was all carried out in a methodical manner monitoring the paint heavily at every stage and taking notes of any finer spots that maybe developing.

Correction work under way and moving around the car as I went. At this stage there was no finishing sets carried out.
Bonnet


defineddetails.P1730589 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730595 by defined.details, on Flickr


defineddetails.P1730599 by defined.details, on Flickr

 

 







Restoring the colour.


Not perfect. But much improved as can be seen in the photo.
















 









 

Short video showing the level of correction achieved.






The full car was the wiped down with Spies Heker. To verify the correction. Prior to a further wipe down after the finishing set. Wheels where sealed with FK 1000P, Tyres dressed with Maxolen tyre and rubber prep, Trims dressed and protected with Maxolen W4 and paint work protected with Polish Angel Famous.



Once again Thank you for reading this post and if you have made it this far congratulation and you deserve a cuppa :lol: I will leave you with some shots of the finished car.

Short video after Polish Angel Famous has been applied and the Rio is complete.
























DefinedDetails - P1730808 by defined.details, on Flickr





















DefinedDetails - P1730774









The End. And Please no more scouring pads this year. :lol:​


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

wow how coild anyone ever think thats a good idea !?!?!? you have done an amazing job though. big hats off to you sir !!


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

That is a rescue operation all right.

Bet the owner wouldn't recognize the car.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Great job and agree with the above comments. On what planet was using a scouring pad to clean paint ever going to end well


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

I remember washing my mums old Aubergine Ford Scorpio with fairy and a sponge when i was 13. 
They ended up having the entire car resprayed. Whoops!!!!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice save Gordon.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Green scourers are for cleaning 20 year old roasting tins and barbecues not cars!

He must have had major sphincter failure of some sort when the car dried to reveal the 'majesty' of his cleaning efforts 

Great recovery there. Paintwork looked like Torville and Dean had been training on it.


----------



## downesy (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow, great work!! Very good turnaround. 

I would love to know the thought process behind selecting a scourer as your weapon of choice when washing a car!


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great job. Bet the owner was over the moon with the result.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great work 

That's a nice old bottle of famous. Aged single malt. 

You have some great polish angel products :argie:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Theres always that one picture you forget to blank the plate :lol:

Great work as always gord! Had a good laugh when I came in to see this


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Wow ! what a great job there, how long did it take ?
I bet your customer was chuffed :thumb:
It beggars belief though, doesn't common sense prevail with some people ?
You don't have to know ANYTHING about washing a car - never mind "detailing" to think that a scourer will scratch the paint on yer car !! especially a new one ! - an old one would be bad enough ! even if he'd just grabbed an old dish cloth ! 

I bet he put the "all" wool jumpers" in the tumble drier too :lol:

I hope you gave them a mf wash mit on collection


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and result. The car looks excellent.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

:doublesho That was a nightmare 
Very nice turnaround, Famous looks nice on a red car :argie:
Solid work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Was in bad shape that uncle G, was a pita if I remember correctly brilliance at it's best


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

What a turn around Gordon awesome work :thumb:


----------



## waxygordon (Aug 18, 2013)

Great turnaround there ! Bet the owners husband breathed a massive sigh of relief with the end result


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, rescue mission and a half! Nice work


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blimey i would have loved a shot on that! Top work gordon, you did it proud, looks great in the afters


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Blimey, this one wins the most trashed car award 2014 .....already:doublesho
cracking recovery.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job there fella :thumb:

Did you manage to improve the black trim?


----------



## Jimble (May 1, 2010)

Awesome work! Properly brought back from the brink, Some people are just so completely feckless it's unreal!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Looks like manner Weegie done it again, this was minging before but now it's Barry and you really deserve a swally


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning save Gordon. That was some nasty marring. Looked like a deliberately marred practice panel! Stunning!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Fabulous results :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

You say the owner doesn't know what detailing is, but even a layman can see that the end result is superb!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Top class!


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Amazing turn-around!

You've got to feel sorry for the husband though! His heart was in the right place... even if his head wasn't ha-ha!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Great work..stunning finish


----------



## Tidenuparxei (May 17, 2012)

Wow, nice work Mr.caledonia...!!!!I am quite sure that the owner will not wash the Car again...!!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Perhaps the most worrying thing is that this clown has managed to breed :wall:

Even for non detailing folk that's stupid; I bet he's not allowed to peel potatoes! :lol:


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great save Gordon! That car reminds me of one your practice panels on your polishing class


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Complete night and day, great job! Does any want the husband to do a free wash for you guys?


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Great recovery there :thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Jesus, that was in a bad way! Good turn around looks much better now.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice to see a standard daily driver getting great tlc. Testament to your skill being able to redeem it from the ashes being in such a state Gordon.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as always Gordon, shows the skill and experience of the detailer being able to detail and transform, all varieties of vehicle.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

What a turnaround :thumb:


----------

